# DOS 6.22 will not display full screen on my laptop.



## dwaller67

I have a PIII 800 Mhz Toughbook CF-28 I am using as a DOS machine to run Autocad 12 for dos. My problem is the display will not fill the screen, there is 1 1/2" black box surrounding the DOS window. I have installed multiple drivers for the video card (Intel 82830m graphics Controller) and have even gone as far as to install Win 3.11 then Windows 98 on top of DOS to see if it would load the video driver and go full screen. It will not. 

Another partition on the same hard drive is Win XP Pro SP3 and it does fill the screen without loading any video drivers. It is the 13.1" screen (there is also a 12" screen on these laptops).

The laptop originally sold with the buyers choice of Win 2000 or Win XP.

So I have 2 questions: 1) Is it a driver issue or 2) Is it just an incompatability issue (DOS won't run full screen on this laptop)?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## hal8000

Your problem is both of your answers,

DOS can only run in certain resolutions, 640x480 and I think 800x600 with special VESA drivers. Your graphics card possibly does not fully support all DOS modes.
There was a command called mode.com in DOS that will show all available resolutions.

Second problem is that you are running on a labtop. Labtop dislays only look good at their native resolution, so there will be borders on any screen resolution except its intended resolution.

One way to solve this is to use an external CRT monitor which has horizontal and vertical screen controls, which could be used to expand the screen area.


----------

